# Rose Bubble Anemone Split



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Come home from work at 4:15am EST and take a peak with a light into my tank, to my surprise I catch my BTA splitting into 2. Also had an unpleasant surprise while staring into my tank, there was a bat that decided to take a couple swoops at my head. 

After the bat was taken care of I took a couple crappy pics while the two were still attached by a strand a closing up. Just thought I would share with everyone. I will take some better pics after the tank lights turn on.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice!My RBA just split a month ago or so.It was the size of a serving platter and i ended up with 2 dinner plate sized ones!It is sweet to see thing do in our tanks what they do in nature(not always so common in marine aquaria).I'm waiting for my yellow bubble nem to do the same as it is huge also!I keep looking for the second mouth to form?I didn't how the rose did it but i have think I should see some warning.


----------

